# Heroic German Shepherd Saves Platoon in Iraq



## Administrator (Nov 19, 2012)

Military dogs do more than sniff out bombs on the front lines. ISIS terrorists were sent running when a fearless military dog protected his entire platoon.
A lot goes into military training when it comes to a dog, one of them being recognizing a threat and neutralizing them. Thankfully, this military German Shepherd didn’t hesitate to save his human family using his military training and his very powerful jaws.

The British Special Forces team was reportedly returning from a 10-day training exercise for Peshmerga fighters, traveling with their four-legged companion.

Related: Dogs are Man’s Best Friend Against Terrorist Attacks

The convoy (which consisted of our vehicles) was hit by an IED (improvised explosive device) and were trapped by a group of approximately 50 ISIS fighters. The Special Forces army left their vehicles and split up between three areas.

When the British forces tried to move out, the jihadists attacked them from behind. That’s when a US soldier (who was travelling with the convoy) released the dog from his leash. The German Shepherd ran towards the enemy fighters and took a bite out of the first attacker’s neck and face. The second received bites to the arm and leg. Both of them ran off after being attacked by the dog and it wasn’t long before the military fighters fended off the rest of their forces.

http://www.petguide.com/blog/dog/retired-marine-dog-awarded-highest-military-honor/

The German Shepherd was reportedly still in a training role, but when worst came to worst, he sprung into action and successfully protected the troops. When the enemies fled, the dog came back to his troop unscathed and tail wagging.

According to a Daily Star source, dogs accompany the Special Forces on operations from time to time, their roles sometimes involving entering buildings before any troop steps in. This time around, the dog probably sensed the tension from the attacks and yearned to spring into action to protect its handler and the other troops.

It doesn’t take much convincing to understand this dog’s action – after all, we all know a dog or two who would have no problem protecting their owner should they feel threatened! In this case, this brave dog trusted his instincts and thanks to his training, was able to scare off two fighters before his handler or anyone else got hurt. Now that’s what we call a heroic pooch!

[ Source: TheSun ]

Community Support


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Awesome! Love reading these type of stories.. Thanks for posting it.


----------

